# [gelöst]Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

*[gelöst]Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal vorab, hier kommt nun eine Textwall, die es in sich hat.
Ich weiß, dass es viel verlangt ist, das alles bis zum Ende durchzulesen und vor allem sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Von daher, wen es nicht interessiert, bitte haltet Euch dann zurück, anstatt sich zu beschweren. Ich bin wirklich mit meinem Latein am Ende und habe die Hoffnung, dass sich jemand mit Expertenkenntnissen erbarmt und versucht uns zu helfen.

Seit Monaten(!) treibt uns unser Windows 8.1 Tablet von HP in den Wahnsinn. Es handelt sich hierbei um folgendes Gerät: Test HP Pavilion 10-k000ng x2 Tablet - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Verbaut ist ein WIFI-Adapter von Realtek mit der Bezeichnung RTL8723BS. Das OS ist Windows 8.1 with Bing.

Hier erstmal eine soweit möglich genaue Schilderung der Situation:
Die eigentliche WLAN-Verbindung (wenn sie denn steht^^) funktioniert sehr gut. Außer im Schlafzimmer haben wir eine sehr gute Abdeckung und der Empfang ist von daher auch immer gut bis sehr gut. Jetzt müsst ihr versuchen Euch vorzustellen, das Tablet liegt auf dem Tisch, Couch oder sonst wo, ist dementsprechend im Ruhezustand. Nun wollt ihr irgendwas damit machen, was eine Internetverbindung vorraussetzt. Meinetwegen Öffnungszeiten eines Arztes nachschauen. Ihr weckt das Gerät aus dem Standby, öffnet den Browser und dieser meldet dann, dass keine Verbindung besteht. Das ganze ist nicht wirklich reproduzierbar, sondern passiert mal und mal nicht. Wobei es scheint, als würde das Problem irgendwie in Abhängigkeit davon sein, wie lange es im Standby war. Wenn man es nach ein paar Minuten aufweckt, dann funktioniert es meistens auch direkt und wenn man es nach einem längeren Zeitraum bspw. einer halben Stunde bis Stunde aufweckt, dann klappt es wieder nicht. Es kommt aber auch durchaus vor, dass das Problem bereits nach wenigen Minuten auftritt und andersherum, dass es manchmal stundenlang ungenutzt im Ruhezustand herumliegt und dann nach dem Aufwecken direkt problemlos die WLAN-Verbindung aufbaut. Wenn das Problem auftritt, dann steht in der Verbindung meist, dass nur "begrenzte" Verbindung besteht, es kommt aber auch vor, dass die Verbindung als "verbunden" angezeigt wird und trotzdem keine Verbindung zum Internet aufgebaut werden kann.
Soweit erstmal die Fehlerbeschreibung.
Um die Verbindung dann herzustellen, aktivieren wir in der Regel den "Flugmodus" und schalten ihn danach direkt wieder aus. Das funktioniert meistens, der Adapter logt sich ins WLAN ein und man kann das Dingen benutzen. Aber auch das funktioniert nicht immer. Manchmal lässt sich die Verbindung nur über die "Problembehandlung" wieder herstellen, weil auch der vorgenannte Workaround nicht funzt.
Besonders kurios wird es dann, wenn wir den Workaround anwenden wollen und man dann sieht, das laut Windows 8.1 in der Charmbar rechts der Adapter als "aus" angezeigt wird nach dem Aufwecken aus dem Standby aber in der WLAN-Übersicht unter unserem WLAN-Namen "verbunden" steht 
Wenn die Variante mit dem Flugmodus nicht funktioniert und wir es über die "Problembehandlung" lösen müssen, wird ja in einem kleinen Fenster zumindest grob angezeigt, was Windows da so im Hintergrund treibt, um das Problem zu finden, bzw zu lösen. Es überprüft dann alles mögliche, Webkonnektivität, Namensauflösung, Netzwerkkonfiguration, Barrierefreiheit und was weiß ich noch alles und am Ende wenn das Problem "gelöst" ist, kommt entweder als Fehlerquelle, dass keine Verbindung zum Router aufgebaut werden konnte oder aber (seltener), dass der WLAN-Adapter angeblich so eingestellt sei, dass die Verbindung nicht automatisch hergestellt werden soll (was nebenbei Blödsinn ist) und dann wird gefragt, ob der Adapter sich zukünftig automatisch verbinden soll.
Ich hab es übrigens in diesem Moment gerade nochmals probiert und nun behauptet Windows, dass Modem könne nicht erreicht werden und ich solle es doch bitte neu starten. Natürlich habe ich das nicht gemacht, weil alle anderen Geräte im WLAN einwandfrei funktionieren. Jetzt gerade konnte ich die Verbindung auch nicht über die Problembehandlung oder den Flugmodus-Workaround herstellen, sondern nur in dem ich die Verbindung manuell trennte und wieder verband. Jetzt läuft es wieder bis zum nächsten Standby^^ Das Problem tritt nur bei dem Tablet auf, die anderen WLAN-Geräte funktionieren immer und ansnahmslos einwandfrei.
Puhhh... ich weiß langer Roman, sorry.
Der Vollständigkeit halber hier unser Netzwerk mit allen Geräten:

-* Flur*: Telekom Speedport 921V, Anschluss VDSL50- "NAS" WD Mybook live direkt am Speedport per LAN
​- DLAN- Adapter an LAN-Port 1 des Speedports​- *Gästezimmer:* ein PC über DLAN
- *Schlafzimmer:* ein Telekom-Receiver per DLAN
  - *Wohnzimmer:* Netgear-Switch GS105E per DLAN  (ist nach einer entsprechenden Anleitung konfiguriert, Stichwort Multicast, damit der Telekom-Receiver einwandfrei funktioniert.)- ein Telekom-Receiver am Switch per LAN​- Yamaha-Receiver am Switch per LAN​- Samsung-TV am Switch per LAN​- SONY BluRay am Switch per LAN​- *Gesamte Wohnung:* besagtes Tablet, eine Playstation 3, ein Iphone 4S und ein Iphone 5S per WLAN

*Es befindet sich kein Repeater oder Accesspoint im Einsatz. Bei den DLAN Adaptern handelt es sich um die 1200er von Devolo, es sind wie oben zu sehen insgesamt 4 Stück..*
Ebenfalls der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch andere gelegentliche Netzwerkproblemchen:

- Der Yamaha-Receiver verliert hin und wieder die Verbindung, wenn über das Webradio Musik gehört wird oder Spotify-Connect genutzt wird, aber auch nur dann. Musik vom Server (Mybook live) wird ohne Probleme stundenlang abgespielt.
- Hin und wieder kommt es vor, dass bei TV-Aufnahmen über den Telekom-Receiver ein paralleles Schauen eines anderen Senders nicht möglich ist. Es kommt zu Bild- und Tonaussetzern. Dies nervt ebenfalls gewaltig, aber tritt nur sporadisch nicht reproduzierbar auf. Alleiniges TV-Schauen klappt immer. Den Switch schließe ich hier als Fehlerquelle aus. Aber dennoch sei es erwähnt, da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass hier viele Dinge zusammenspielen.

Ich glaube ja eigentlich nicht, dass diese Dinge mit dem WLAN-Problem beim Tablet zu tun haben, aber da ich es schlicht nicht weiß, wollte ich sie trotzdem erwähnen.
Was ich schon probiert habe:

- Tablet mehrfach zurückgesetzt und natürlich jedes mal alle Windows-Updates durchgeführt, inklusive Update 1.
- mehrfach neue oder alternative Treiber für den Realtek Adapter ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg
- einen externen WIFI-Adapter von TP-Link genutzt, was aber leider auch keine Option war da dieser verhinderte, dass das Tablet in den Standby gehen konnte. Selbst manuelles Herbeiführen des Standby klappte nicht. Da nütze es auch nicht, dass damit eine stabile Verbindung bestand. Nebenbei finde ich auch hier an den üblichen Stellen keine Option, um das Verhalten des Adapters bezüglich "Energiesparen" zu konfigurieren. Weder in der Software des Sticks noch über den Gerätemanager...
So. Wer sich bis hierher durchgekaut hat, dem zolle ich Respekt und vor allem meinen Dank 

Was ich bisher glaube, herausgefunden zu haben:
Ich bin mehrfach auf ähnlich geartete Probleme im Netz gestoßen. Da war zB die Rede davon, den Energiesparmodus des Adapters zu deaktivieren. Was auch toll und naheliegend klingt, da das Problem ja jedesmal auftritt, wenn das Tablet selber in den Ruhezustand übergeht. Problem hierbei ist, an den Stellen, wo man diese Option finden soll laut Web, gibt es sie bei dem Tab leider nicht. 
Natürlich wird auch davon geredet, dass der Speedport Mist ist (was ich sogar glauben mag), aber warum funktionieren dann alle anderen Geräte im WLAN einwandfrei? Und ich meine wirklich einwandfrei...
Zu Guter letzt finde ich es auffällig, dass der externe Adapter von TP-Link den Ruhezustand des Tablets verhindert.
Für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn alles irgendwie mit dem Thema "Standby, Energiesparmodus,etc..." zu tun hat. Aber ich habe einfach keine Ahnung, was nun wirklich der Grund sein könnte.

Am Ende möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich eigentlich von mir selber behaupten würde, mich ganz gut mit all dem Elektronikkram auszukennen. Aber fairerweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich beim Thema "Netzwerk" doch ein ziemlicher "Kacknoob" bin...
Und vor allem nochmal zum zigsten mal, es tritt nur beim Tablet auf.

Also ihr Netzwerkgötter und Elektronikgurus. Was können wir tun außerhalb von Ratschlägen, wie "kauf dir einen neuen Router" oder "kauf dir ein neues Tablet"?
Es gibt ja bspw. einige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Adapters, die ich über den Gerätemanager/Adapter/Eigenschaften konfigurieren kann.
Das wären namentlich:
- Antenna Diversity: eingestellt ist "Performance", alternativ kann man "WIFI" wählen
- Bandwidth: eingestellt ist "20_40Mhz", alternativ kann man "20Mhz only"
- Multichannel Concurrent: disabled/enabled
- Wake on Magic Packet: disabled/enabled
- Wake on Pattern Match: disabled/enabled
- Wifi Configure: eingestellt ist "Performance", alternativ kann man "Wifi" wählen
- Wireless Mode: hier kann ich wählen zwischen IEEE 802.11 und dann eben b/g oder n-Verbindung. Damit kann ich sogar was anfangen.
Bei den anderen Dingen habe ich allerdings nicht so recht eine Vorstellung, was ich damit machen kann... wenn überhaupt nötig.

So, nun habt ihrs geschafft und ich entschuldige mich wirklich für diese Textwall. Ich habe versucht, dass Problem und seine Umgebung so weit es geht zu schildern, ohne dass Euch Infos fehlen bzw ihr großartig nachfragen müsst. Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob mir das gelungen ist. Wenn also irgendwelche Angaben fehlen, dann sagt es mir. Andersherum, was ich unnötigerweise erwähnt habe, ignoriert es bitte einfach. Selbstverständlich erwarte ich nicht, dass sich jemand von Euch innerhalb kürzester Zeit meldet. Wenn überhaupt... Ich könnts sogar verstehen.

Beste Grüße und auf einen hoffentlich konstruktiven Austausch...


----------



## Rurdo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Sorry für das (vorerst) OT, aber DAS ist mal ein Text! Woah  
Das dauert erstmal bisschen zu lesen^^


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Ich weiß, es tut mir auch wirklich leid... 

Trotzdem muss ich über Dein OT herzlich lachen


----------



## Rurdo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Soll es dir ja nicht, es hört sich ja nach nem ziemlich nervigen Problem an 

Also ich fang mal an..
Stell mal bitte "Antenna Diversity" und "WIFI Mode" auf WIFI. 
Weitere Vorschläge kommen wenn ich etwas mehr nachdenken konnte, bin erst vor 15 Min aufgewacht


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

hmm, hatte das problem mit meinem tablet und dem an und abschalten des wlan um eine verbindung zu bekommen ... meine lan geräte hatten niemals ein problem mit dem netzwerk war also nen reines wlan prob ...

nach rauswurf des speedport w921v und umstieg auf nen speedport 300hs und ipfire und habe mit dem wlan keine probleme mehr


----------



## Rurdo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Etwas ist mir noch eingefallen:
Wird nach dem Standby, in so einem "Fehler"moment, der Wlan-Adapter im Gerätemanager richtig angezeigt? Also vorallem kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen, und sollte auch nicht deaktiviert sein  
Hatte auch hin und wieder mit Realtek und verlierender/schlechter Verbindung. Da musste ich den Treiber nehmen der auf der Herstellerseite hochgeladen war. (Da die ja meist diese Seiten niemals aktualisieren und du die Treiber die mit dem Tablet rausgekommen sind findest) Meist sind die besser getestet.


----------



## XeT (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Mist jetzt habe ich alles gelesen, kann aber nicht wirklich helfen. Schrott sind die Router der Internetanbieter nicht. Nur nicht das beste und somit im Internet "Schrott" aber end übertrieben. 
Ich würde aber auch auf das Tablet tippen. Aber bin leider nur mit  Repeatern auf der höhe dieser wird dir aber nicht helfen.


----------



## Rurdo (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Ich hab jetzt mal ein bisschen gegooglet und anscheinend haben massenhaft Leute Probleme mit dem Speedport 921V und dessen Wlan. 
Vielleicht wärs wirklich mal ein Versuch wert das Ding mal gegen ein anderes von der TKOM auszutauschen, machen die ja bei Technischen Problemen sofort und Kostenlos..


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Hach, ich liebe dieses Forum.



> Stell mal bitte "Antenna Diversity" und "WIFI Mode" auf WIFI.
> Weitere Vorschläge kommen wenn ich etwas mehr nachdenken konnte, bin erst vor 15 Min aufgewacht


Das probier ich direkt mal aus. Kann ich natürlich erst nach einigem Probieren/Benutzen ein Ergebnis mitteilen.



> Wird nach dem Standby, in so einem "Fehler"moment, der Wlan-Adapter im  Gerätemanager richtig angezeigt? Also vorallem kein gelbes  Ausrufezeichen, und sollte auch nicht deaktiviert sein


Und werde, wenn dann der Fehler auftritt, darauf achten. Wie der Zufall so will, ließ es sich nämlich gerade problemlos aufwecken 



> Hatte auch hin und wieder mit Realtek und verlierender/schlechter  Verbindung. Da musste ich den Treiber nehmen der auf der Herstellerseite  hochgeladen war. (Da die ja meist diese Seiten niemals aktualisieren  und du die Treiber die mit dem Tablet rausgekommen sind findest) Meist  sind die besser getestet.


Hier könnte ich schwören, dass ich das sogar schon mehrfach versucht habe, allerdings will ich es ausschließen und natürlich nochmal testen.



> nach rauswurf des speedport w921v und umstieg auf nen speedport 300hs und ipfire und habe mit dem wlan keine probleme mehr





> ch hab jetzt mal ein bisschen gegooglet und anscheinend haben massenhaft Leute Probleme mit dem Speedport 921V und dessen Wlan.
> Vielleicht wärs wirklich mal ein Versuch wert das Ding mal gegen ein  anderes von der TKOM auszutauschen, machen die ja bei Technischen  Problemen sofort und Kostenlos..


Daran habe ich ja auch schon mehrfach gedacht. Mich würde dann halt nur wundern, dass es wirklich nur(!) bei dem Tablet auftritt. Ich als Netzwerklaie würde dann vermuten, dass doch auch andere WLAN-Geräte Probleme hätten, oder? Quasi nach dem Ausschlussprinzip.

Schonmal an Euch alle ein gaaanz fettes Dankeschön


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*



tarnari schrieb:


> Daran habe ich ja auch schon mehrfach gedacht. Mich würde dann halt nur wundern, dass es wirklich nur(!) bei dem Tablet auftritt. Ich als Netzwerklaie würde dann vermuten, dass doch auch andere WLAN-Geräte Probleme hätten, oder? Quasi nach dem Ausschlussprinzip.



vielleicht hätte ich es anders ausdrücken sollen ... mein Acer A700 hatte probleme, mein HTC One X hatte keine und im Lan gab es halt absolut keine Probleme ....


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Ich habe den Text gelesen (sogar bis zum Ende  ) und kann dir zumindest sagen was häufig das Problem ist.
Wie du ja schon festgestellt hast hängt das alles mit dem Aufwachen aus verschiedenen Ebenen eines Energiesparmodus zusammen. Der WLAN-Adapter schafft es nicht funktionstüchtig "aufzuwachen" ohne einen Reset der Netzwerkverbindung. Bzw. andersherum, er schafft es nicht damit klarzukommen, wenn sich die zwischen Adapter und Sender ausgehandelten Parameter in der Zwischenzeit verändert haben (das passiert wie du es beschrieben hast mal alle paar Minuten, mal alle paar Stunden). Normal wäre es dann die alten Parameter zu vergessen, neue zu erhalten und eine Verbindung aufzubauen, automatisch.

Exakt selbiges Problem hatten lange Zeit auch z.B. die Kindle Fire Tablets von Amazon (mit einem Android-Derivat). Bei letzteren hatte es fast 1 Jahr gedauert bis Amazon teils über Firmware-Anpassungen des WLAN Adapters (dafür ist dann in deinem Fall Realtek verantwortlich) bzw. über Optimierungen des OS diesen Hardware Bug ausgemerzt hatte.

Unter einem vollwertigen Windows lässt sich in der Tat das Energiesparverhalten des Adapters in soweit verändern, dass er (und je nach Hardware-Unterbau auch der Rest des Systems) niemals in einen solchen Tiefschlaf fallen. Imho war das z.B. einer der großen neuen Features von Haswell(?), dass eine Datenverbindung (per WLAN oder UMTS/LTE) auch noch in sehr teifen (Prozessor-)Schlafzuständen erhalten bleiben konnte.
Wenn die Energieeinstellungen in deinem Windows soetwas nicht vorsehen hilft evtl. ein weiteres Programm (ich kenne leider adhoc kein solches). 


Zu deinen anderen Problemen (zumindest dem Telekom Problem):
Reicht deine Internetleitung denn für zwei Streams gleichzeitig aus? Imho sieht das derzeitige Stream-Management z.B. selbst bei VDSL25 nur 1HD+2SD, aber keine 2HD Streams gleichzeit vor. Im April (?) gab es da allerdings eine Änderung: Bei Sync-Raten im oberen Bereich (also hier die vollen 25MBit) sind 2HD-Streams möglich, nach Nutzerberichten kann es da aber noch Probleme geben, u.A. die beschriebenen Ruckler.
Sind die Receiver auch per WLAN verbunden kann natürlich auch die WLAN-Bandbreite "voll" sein. Ein HD-Stream der Telekom zieht 8-12MBit, dass kann schonmal zu viel sein wenn das WLAN nicht optimal ist. Abhife könnte hier ein Kanelwechsel des WLANs bringen (oder eine andere Topografie).
Als letztes kann aber auch das von dir erwähnte Multichannel-Broadcasten in deinem Netzwerk zu einem Problem führen, was allerdings nur dann auftreten sollte, wenn du an mehrere Geräten den gleichen Sender schaust (nur dann wird das Signal vom MediaReceiver als Multichannel gebroadcastet). Für diesen Broadcast müssen alle Router und Switches IGMP in der Version 3 und IGMP-Spoofing beherrschen. Kann z.B. einer deiner Switches das nicht, verteilt er die per Broadcast gesendeten Datenpakete "dumm" an alle Ports weiter, auch an Ports wo WLAN-APs angeschlossen sind. Kommt dann ein Gerät nicht mit der hohen Bandbreite klar (z.B. ein WLAN-AP), dann verstopft tatsächlich das ganze Netz.


Evtl. war a davon etwas hilfreich.


----------



## fushigi01 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

So, ich hab auch mal alles gelesen. Ich hab mal eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht mit meinem Handy. Und zwar hat sich mein Handy auch immer wenn es in den Ruhemodus gewechselt ist die WLAN-Verbindung beendet und das Handy musste sich dann, nachdem ich es aktiviert hatte, wieder neu verbinden. Was ab und zu zu Problemen geführt hat. Ich habe im Energiesparmodus den Standby für die Datenverbindung deaktivert, wenn das Display deaktiviert wurde. Somit ist auch wenn das Handy im Standby ist trotzdem weiterhin die WLAN-Verbindung aufrechterhalten worden. 
Allerdings ist das ein Android-Handy. Aber vielleicht kannst du trotzdem was mit der Info anfangen, möglicherweise gibt es in deinem Tablet auch irgendwo eine Energiesparmodus wo du bestimmte Dinge de-/aktivieren kannst.


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

So, als erstes werde ich nun mal die Telekom anrufen, und fragen in wie weit ein Austausch des Routers möglich ist. Wir haben ja ganz bewusst den Router gemietet um im Fall der Fälle für genau solche Situationen gewappnet zu sein.



> Ich habe den Text gelesen (sogar bis zum Ende  ) und kann dir zumindest sagen was häufig das Problem ist.
> Wie du ja schon festgestellt hast hängt das alles mit dem Aufwachen aus  verschiedenen Ebenen eines Energiesparmodus zusammen. Der WLAN-Adapter  schafft es nicht funktionstüchtig "aufzuwachen" ohne einen Reset der  Netzwerkverbindung. Bzw. andersherum, er schafft es nicht damit  klarzukommen, wenn sich die zwischen Adapter und Sender ausgehandelten  Parameter in der Zwischenzeit verändert haben (das passiert wie du es  beschrieben hast mal alle paar Minuten, mal alle paar Stunden). Normal  wäre es dann die alten Parameter zu vergessen, neue zu erhalten und eine  Verbindung aufzubauen, automatisch.
> 
> Exakt selbiges Problem hatten lange Zeit auch z.B. die Kindle Fire  Tablets von Amazon (mit einem Android-Derivat). Bei letzteren hatte es  fast 1 Jahr gedauert bis Amazon teils über Firmware-Anpassungen des WLAN  Adapters (dafür ist dann in deinem Fall Realtek verantwortlich) bzw.  über Optimierungen des OS diesen Hardware Bug ausgemerzt hatte.
> ...


Hierbei werde ich mal schauen, was ein eventuell neuerer Treiber von Realtek bringen mag. Wie gesagt, meine ich ja, das bereits probiert zu haben. Aber bei all den Dingen, die ich schon probiert habe und vor allem der langen Zeit, die wir uns nun schon damit herumplagen, mag ich nicht ausschließen, dass ich mich irre...
Ebenso werde ich zur Sicherheit mich quasi selber nochmal überprüfen und schauen, ob ich nicht doch irgendwo Energiespar-Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten übersehen habe...

Was das Telekom-Thema angeht...


> Zu deinen anderen Problemen (zumindest dem Telekom Problem):
> Reicht deine Internetleitung denn für zwei Streams gleichzeitig aus?  Imho sieht das derzeitige Stream-Management z.B. selbst bei VDSL25 nur  1HD+2SD, aber keine 2HD Streams gleichzeit vor. Im April (?) gab es da  allerdings eine Änderung: Bei Sync-Raten im oberen Bereich (also hier  die vollen 25MBit) sind 2HD-Streams möglich, nach Nutzerberichten kann  es da aber noch Probleme geben, u.A. die beschriebenen Ruckler.
> Sind die Receiver auch per WLAN verbunden kann natürlich auch die  WLAN-Bandbreite "voll" sein. Ein HD-Stream der Telekom zieht 8-12MBit,  dass kann schonmal zu viel sein wenn das WLAN nicht optimal ist. Abhife  könnte hier ein Kanelwechsel des WLANs bringen (oder eine andere  Topografie).
> Als letztes kann aber auch das von dir erwähnte Multichannel-Broadcasten  in deinem Netzwerk zu einem Problem führen, was allerdings nur dann  auftreten sollte, wenn du an mehrere Geräten den gleichen Sender schaust  (nur dann wird das Signal vom MediaReceiver als Multichannel  gebroadcastet). Für diesen Broadcast müssen alle Router und Switches  IGMP in der Version 3 und IGMP-Spoofing beherrschen. Kann z.B. einer  deiner Switches das nicht, verteilt er die per Broadcast gesendeten  Datenpakete "dumm" an alle Ports weiter, auch an Ports wo WLAN-APs  angeschlossen sind. Kommt dann ein Gerät nicht mit der hohen Bandbreite  klar (z.B. ein WLAN-AP), dann verstopft tatsächlich das ganze Netz.


Dieses Problem hatten wir anfangs überhaupt(!) nicht niemals^^ Wir konnten mit der VDSL50 Leitung problemlos 2 HD-Sendungen gleichzeitig schauen, also meinetwegen Aufnahme und gleichzeitiges Schauen einer anderen Sendung auf einem Gerät, oder auch 2 HD-Sendungen aufnehmen und eine dritte in SD schauen. Irgendwann fingen dann die Probleme an, ohne dass sich zumindest in unserer Konfiguration etwas geändert hat. Telekom hat sich natürlich erstmal rausgeredet^^. Damals hatten wir allerdings noch Devolo Adapter mit 200mbit. Und auch wenn es damit wie gesagt anfangs einwandfrei funktionierte, ist die Anzahl der Geräte am Adapter mit der Zeit gestiegen, sodass nur ein Aus- und Einstecken des Devolo-Adapters das Problem kurzzeitig beseitigte, dann sind wir auf die 1200er umgestiegen und alles war wunderbar. Der Switch den wir nutzen, ist auch einer der all diese Funktionen beherrscht. Wie gesagt lief dann alles auch erstmal wieder wunderbar. Bis nun seit einiger Zeit wieder das Problem auftritt...
Ich bin hier genauso ratlos, will aber nicht ausschließen, dass ich den Switch möglicherweise noch tunen kann, weil auch hier meine Netzwerkkenntnisse nicht ausreichend sind. Der hat ja gefühlte 1000 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten 
So, das ist hier aber nun Offtopic und deswegen habe ich beschlossen, dass ich für diese Frage vielleicht wirklich besser nochmal ein eigenes Thema aufmache.

Scheinbar seid Ihr ja leidensfähig


----------



## tarnari (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Für mich unlösbares WLAN-Problem. Experte gesucht^^ (Achtung, sehr langer Text)*

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich wollte kurz mitteilen, dass zumindest das Umstellen der Adaptereinstellungen nichts gebracht hat. Mit dem Treiber konnte ich mich noch nicht näher beschäftigen, da ich ne gute Stunde mit den Telekomikern gequatscht habe. Achtung, "Hotline-Technikexperten" incoming 

Ich steh ja wirklich voll hinter dem Laden und bin seit Jahren treuer Kunde, aber manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Schulungen der "Experten" nicht über ein "haben Sie denn bereits einen Routerreset durchgeführt" hinausgehen. Ich musste der Dame auf jeden Fall erstmal erklären, dass DLan nicht gleich WLan ist 

Naja, wir haben nun kurzerhand ne Fritzbox geordert, damit dürfte die Fehlerquelle "Speedport" zumindest schon mal ausgeschlossen sein.

Morgen kommt "der Gerät", und ich werde dann berichten. Bzw. wenn ich den Realtek-Treiber auch testen konnte.

Vielen Dank bis hierher, das war echt klasse von Euch! 

Edit: die Fritzbox hats tatsächlich gerichtet. Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Aber gut. Hinnehmen und genießen heißt es nun.


----------

